# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Одновременная работа нескольких пользователей в 1С через RDP

## АртемЗ

Здравствуйте, есть настроенный RDP сервер, установлен 1С (8.3.20.1986), база лежит на сервере, база версии ПРОФ. Пользователи подключаются к серверу через RDP без проблем, работают с 1С без проблем, но по одному, если подключается к той же базе 2 пользователь, появляется ошибка: ошибка разделенного доступа к базе данных. база данных заблокирована: компьютер xxxxx, сеанс: 2, начат xxxxx, приложение: Толстый клиент. 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, в чем может быть проблема или куда копать.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, есть настроенный RDP сервер, установлен 1С (8.3.20.1986), база лежит на сервере, база версии ПРОФ. Пользователи подключаются к серверу через RDP без проблем, работают с 1С без проблем, но по одному, если подключается к той же базе 2 пользователь, появляется ошибка: ошибка разделенного доступа к базе данных. база данных заблокирована: компьютер xxxxx, сеанс: 2, начат xxxxx, приложение: Толстый клиент. 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, в чем может быть проблема или куда копать.


Какая лицензия?

----------


## АртемЗ

> Какая лицензия?


Платежные документы

----------


## Online_Z

Покажите скрин сообщения с ошибкой и скрин окна со справкой "О программе" из запущенной базы

----------


## АртемЗ

> Покажите скрин сообщения с ошибкой и скрин окна со справкой "О программе" из запущенной базы


 Странная тут загрузка картинок

----------


## АртемЗ

> Покажите скрин сообщения с ошибкой и скрин окна со справкой "О программе" из запущенной базы


https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...7s?usp=sharing

могу отправить только ссылкой

----------


## Online_Z

Я скрины для того и просил, что бы не переспрашивать по 100 раз - а у вас на скрине даже версии платформы не видно

----------


## АртемЗ

> Я скрины для того и просил, что бы не переспрашивать по 100 раз - а у вас на скрине даже версии платформы не видно


я замазал только инфу о компании и адрес, версия платформы сверху, 1С:предприятие 8.3(8.3.20.1996). Если нужно посмотреть где-то еще, то скажите, пожалуйста, я подгружу

----------


## Online_Z

Во-первых 
У программного продукта "1С:Платежные документы" не существует ПРОФ версии. Это базовый продукт со всеми вытекающими ограничениями.

Во-вторых 
Скорее всего данную конфигурацию можно запустить на нескольких  ПК при использовании ПРОФ лицензий (сомневаюсь, что разработчики сделали блокировку на уровне конфигурации, как это реализовано например в базовой БП 3.0).

В-третьих
Сообщение "Ошибка разделенного доступа к базе данных. База данных заблокирована" 



Такая ошибка связана с монопольным режимом запуска и может встречаться в двух случаях:

1. Если ошибка возникает при входе в программу, то это значит, что данная база данных уже запущена у другого пользователя в монопольном режиме (скорее всего пользователем была запущена какая-то обработка или процедура, которая блокирует вход в базу других пользователей до ее окончания).
2. Если ошибка возникает при запуске какой-то обработки или процедуры, то это значит, что запускаемая обработка или процедура требует монопольного режима. Для продолжения работы необходимо выгнать из программы других пользователей. 
Отсюда

Предполагаю, что "1С:Платежные документы" у вас используется "нетрадиционным" способом. Скорее всего в базе настроена какая-то синхронизация/интеграция/обмен/загрузка/выгрузка и/или работа с внешними файлами, для чего требуется монопольный режим работы, поэтому и не может войти второй пользователь.

----------

АртемЗ (11.10.2022)

----------


## АртемЗ

Спасибо за ответ, не знал, что нет ПРОФ версии у платежных документов. Будем разбираться с монопольным режимом, спасибо

----------

